# help decision look 585 ultra



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm searching to change my frame, I liked the 585 ultra, the frames that I'm interested are
scott cr1 pro
scott addict Sl
look 585 ultra
If anyone could compare or just talk aboult the 585 or other of this bikes (stiff,performance,weight for L/56size, and price) of the frameset.

thanks :]


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

I can compare the CR1 SL and the regular 585... I've ridden both and to me, the 585 is by superior... it rides smoother, but at the same time feels stiffer (remeber this is the 585 origin not Ultra, but I'm only 160lbs, so not a heavy weight).

I saw so impressed with the 585 that decided to take a step up to 595 and that is a superb bike! My new bike for next year is a 595 origin (to go with my 496Tri bike).

Other bikes I've compared these to are Orbea Orca and Colnago ExP (which are my other two bikes). Still, the 595 is right up there with the ExP and the 585 would be right behind those.

Just my opinion based on my experiences though.. FWIW


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Maqsuntzu, I thought you just bought the Scott just recently? Why change it?


----------



## maqsuntzu (Jan 20, 2009)

trunkz22 : English is not my first language,
I'm just trying to compare some bikes for me and for my friends. I'm trying to find one mediun carbon frame that is good for me.
sorry if I made you undestand one wrong think, I'm not good in write things in English
but I try to make people understand me.
thanks for your post. 

Maqsuntzu :]


----------

